# I'm so lazy Sticky Buns :)



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

White bread dough (standard loaf size) from your supermarket, just ask for a packet at the bakery section.
250ml fresh cream
1 cup of brown sugar

Butter a large casserole dish. Roll golf sized balls with the dough and place in Casserole. Warm cream just enough to melt the sugar, pour over buns. Close lid and bake at 180 C for 1 hour. Serve as is or with a bit of fresh butter or even custard if you want to.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 12, 2011)

Snip, that sounds great.  Do you have to let it rise before you bake it?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Snip, that sounds great.  Do you have to let it rise before you bake it?



No, by the time you get the dough home it should be risen enough


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

P.S This makes a lovely pudding for a BBQ and can be made on the fire in a cast iron pot.
A sprinkle of cinnamon works well too!


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 12, 2011)

Doesn't it deflate when you roll it into balls?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 13, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Doesn't it deflate when you roll it into balls?



I'm really gentle but you can let is rise a few mins if you feel your too heavy handed.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 13, 2011)

White bread dough (standard loaf size) from your supermarket, just ask for a packet at the bakery section.
250ml fresh cream
1 cup of brown sugar

Butter a large casserole dish. Roll golf sized balls with the dough and place in Casserole. Warm cream just enough to melt the sugar, pour over buns. Allow to rise for 30mins.  Close lid and bake at 180 C for 1 hour. Serve as is or with a bit of fresh butter or even custard if you want to.

Adjustment just for you Joesfolk 
I find mine rise well without giving the dough time to rise again but I hardly remove any air when I roll them gently. Giving them 30 mins can't do any harm.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 14, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> White bread dough (standard loaf size) from your supermarket, just ask for a packet at the bakery section.
> 250ml fresh cream
> 1 cup of brown sugar
> 
> Butter a large casserole dish. Roll golf sized balls with the dough and place in Casserole. Warm cream just enough to melt the sugar, pour over buns. Close lid and bake at 180 C for 1 hour. Serve as is or with a bit of fresh butter or even custard if you want to.


Snip mate,I will give this a bash, I can hear the custard calling.
I dont think I can buy ready made dough over here but I will ask in Morrisons this morning, I dont buy much from supermarkets but they have baby back ribs on offer for £4.00 a kgs.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Snip mate,I will give this a bash, I can hear the custard calling.
> I dont think I can buy ready made dough over here but I will ask in Morrisons this morning, I dont buy much from supermarkets but they have baby back ribs on offer for £4.00 a kgs.



If you go before they bake they won't usually mind selling you the dough 
It's really yummy!
I had a few friends over for a braai one evening and we all wanted something sweet after dinner. I had dough in the fridge so I added the cream and sugar just hoping it will turn out ok.  It's very good with just a smear of real butter


----------

